# Flower Fairy Wig



## Fantasyland (Nov 7, 2016)

It's the wig with the pink bow and blue earrings that everyone wants. Has anyone figured out where to get it, and where it comes from? And if you figured it out, can I have one? ;;


----------



## Fruitcup (Nov 7, 2016)

It comes from the Puzzle League mini game. You have to play the garbage mode and get a high score, getting high scores in the other modes gets you the other items which include a dress, boots, wallpaper, flooring, a flower wand, umbrella and a pillow. I think those are all the item but I'm not too sure.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Nov 8, 2016)

How does one get to this minigame?


----------



## Heyden (Nov 8, 2016)

AkaneDeath said:


> How does one get to this minigame?


Obtain any new 3DS in game


----------



## Raffy (Nov 8, 2016)

AkaneDeath said:


> How does one get to this minigame?



the ingame 3DS furniture item!


----------



## Phioxse (Nov 8, 2016)

Does anyone have a picture of the wig and items? I can't seem to find them.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 8, 2016)

Fruitcup said:


> It comes from the Puzzle League mini game. You have to play the garbage mode and get a high score, getting high scores in the other modes gets you the other items which include a dress, boots, wallpaper, flooring, a flower wand, umbrella and a pillow. I think those are all the item but I'm not too sure.



I got a 3DS station (from HHD DLC game room) playing puzzle league yesterday, apparently I hit a chain reaction, I think it was in score attack but could be candy mode, I played both before checked the mail. It was pretty cool, I'm wondering if the rest of the set is included in the game.


----------



## Burumun (Nov 8, 2016)

Can people who have the items please post their scores? I played one of the extra modes and got pretty far, but apparently I wasn't good enough to get an item, so I'd like to know what I have to shoot for.


----------



## BluebellLight (Nov 8, 2016)

I have all the flower fairy stuff! I scored 10,000+ on garbage, 10,000+ on score attack, 2,000+ on time, and got 200+ candies but the limit might be 100 I'm not sure

- - - Post Merge - - -

By limit I mean the number you need to get the flower fairy wand


----------



## pocky (Nov 8, 2016)

Phioxse said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the wig and items? I can't seem to find them.



I posted pictures of every single item on my blog


----------



## Burumun (Nov 8, 2016)

BluebellLight said:


> I have all the flower fairy stuff! I scored 10,000+ on garbage, 10,000+ on score attack, 2,000+ on time, and got 200+ candies but the limit might be 100 I'm not sure
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> By limit I mean the number you need to get the flower fairy wand



Ah, thank you! I managed the Time Attack score, but I feel the others might be a challenge...


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 8, 2016)

Can it be on any difficulty? I got over 2000 in time and I haven't gotten a prize.


----------



## ellsieotter (Nov 8, 2016)

this is the wig  sry I don't have a picture of the back. the back is super cute though!


----------



## mayorandrew (Nov 8, 2016)

The wand needs either 100+ or 150+, not sure which, but I got that one. Score attack (dress) and garbage attack (wig) must be 10,000+ scores. I got these three on easy


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 9, 2016)

The outfit is so cute, I got it all last night. I scored 163 on candy and got the wand, 10,000+ on others as has been said.


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 9, 2016)

My high score on time attack is 2222 but I didn't get anything. Maybe the score you have to reach is 2500?


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 9, 2016)

Any tips for someone who is generally not good at puzzles? lol ;;


----------



## Cheybunny (Nov 9, 2016)

bloomwaker said:


> Any tips for someone who is generally not good at puzzles? lol ;;



keep practicing ; u ; I'm up to 8,000 in score.. I dunno how to unlock garbage though! maybe after 10,000.. or maybe beat someone in story mode.. I dunno.. but it's so hard to get 10k for me.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 9, 2016)

Really? I think it looks kinda ugly


----------



## Cottonball (Nov 9, 2016)

Nanako said:


> Really? I think it looks kinda ugly



Yeah the dress I saw was not that cute, not sure of the hair IMO


----------



## Gaby (Nov 9, 2016)

Cheybunny said:


> keep practicing ; u ; I'm up to 8,000 in score.. I dunno how to unlock garbage though! maybe after 10,000.. or maybe beat someone in story mode.. I dunno.. but it's so hard to get 10k for me.



I unlocked trash after beating a chara in story mode~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanako said:


> Really? I think it looks kinda ugly



I just like wigs, idk if it's particularly cute xD


----------



## Kess (Nov 9, 2016)

do we get any prizes from the other mini game?


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 9, 2016)

Nanako said:


> Really? I think it looks kinda ugly



Well I thought it was pretty cute on my mayor, different tastes I guess .


----------



## Zireael (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't think I've ever had a greater incentive to grind and master a puzzle game. That wig is super adorable, those earrings really win me over.


----------



## Rudy (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for the information, everyone. Gonna farm to earn this.


----------



## Fantasyland (Nov 9, 2016)

Cheybunny said:


> keep practicing ; u ; I'm up to 8,000 in score.. I dunno how to unlock garbage though! maybe after 10,000.. or maybe beat someone in story mode.. I dunno.. but it's so hard to get 10k for me.



I've gotten like 4 8k scores, and countless 6k scores. It's SO HARD.


----------



## Gaby (Nov 9, 2016)

Fantasyland said:


> I've gotten like 4 8k scores, and countless 6k scores. It's SO HARD.



I got close, 9788 <- and then BAM that silver log of doom fell


----------



## Fantasyland (Nov 9, 2016)

ACanelleNL said:


> I got close, 9788 <- and then BAM that silver log of doom fell



That would have absolutely killed me... The 'silver log of doom' gets me, too. Come to think of it, that's what _always_ gets me... F that log. (Are we allowed to curse on this forum??)


----------



## Gaby (Nov 9, 2016)

Fantasyland said:


> That would have absolutely killed me... The 'silver log of doom' gets me, too. Come to think of it, that's what _always_ gets me... F that log. (Are we allowed to curse on this forum??)



The first time it came out it really threw me off, like what is that, how do I get rid of it??
I always just end up with too many at the top...


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 10, 2016)

I managed to get 10K points before the silver log of doom fell, I was so relieved, haha.

ON Time attack, though. 100 points short of 2.5K and I'm not sure if we need 2K or 2.5 so I'm trying again just in case. ;;


----------



## Fantasyland (Nov 10, 2016)

bloomwaker said:


> I managed to get 10K points before the silver log of doom fell, I was so relieved, haha.
> 
> ON Time attack, though. 100 points short of 2.5K and I'm not sure if we need 2K or 2.5 so I'm trying again just in case. ;;



How did you manage to get 10k points before the log??? Lots of combos? I'm really looking for more pointers! It seems to me that I can't physically get to that many points before the silver log of doom.


----------



## Zireael (Nov 10, 2016)

Fantasyland said:


> How did you manage to get 10k points before the log??? Lots of combos? I'm really looking for more pointers! It seems to me that I can't physically get to that many points before the silver log of doom.



Silver log? Is this a time limit cap? I haven't seen it yet in garbage mode, though the furthest I've gotten so far is only 6k. Can it be destroyed?

Edit: Nevermind, finally hit 10k+ and had THREE silver logs. My palms are S O A K E D


----------



## Fantasyland (Nov 10, 2016)

I HIT 10K TOO!!!!!!!! GOD I'M SO HAPPY AND RELIEVED

As it turns out, all I needed was my boyfriend. Because I wanted to impress him with my totally sick minigame skillz, I managed to hit 10k fairly easily. I didn't even realize until he told me! Finally got the wig, and it's adorable. I love my Kerokerokeroppi pins, but I'm considering switching... 

Also, has anyone else noticed the awesome sound it makes when you put the wig on? Why is that? Is it because the game knows how much blood, sweat, and tears went into getting it?


----------



## Melyora (Nov 11, 2016)

Fantasyland said:


> I HIT 10K TOO!!!!!!!! GOD I'M SO HAPPY AND RELIEVED
> 
> As it turns out, all I needed was my boyfriend. Because I wanted to impress him with my totally sick minigame skillz, I managed to hit 10k fairly easily. I didn't even realize until he told me! Finally got the wig, and it's adorable. I love my Kerokerokeroppi pins, but I'm considering switching...
> 
> Also, has anyone else noticed the awesome sound it makes when you put the wig on? Why is that? Is it because the game knows how much blood, sweat, and tears went into getting it?



 Congratz!

Yes, the sound when putting it on also appears if you put on other Flower Fairy items.
The game does this with all special-themed items.
All Legend of Zelda-related items like the Zelda dress or Link hair make sounds from Legend of Zelda  Mario-items make Mario sounds etc


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 12, 2016)

Fantasyland said:


> How did you manage to get 10k points before the log??? Lots of combos? I'm really looking for more pointers! It seems to me that I can't physically get to that many points before the silver log of doom.



I'm not really that good, so I tried to get as many combos as I could as soon as possible. I also accidentally triggered some chains here and there in a panicked frenzy. @.@


----------



## mayorandrew (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi guys, I figured I'd make a video about how I successfully got the Fairy Boots from Time Attack since that was a hard one for me. It requires the Reese amiibo. She makes it super easy to get! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUPmqEXvYWg


----------



## Fantasyland (Nov 14, 2016)

mayorandrew said:


> Hi guys, I figured I'd make a video about how I successfully got the Fairy Boots from Time Attack since that was a hard one for me. It requires the Reese amiibo. She makes it super easy to get! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUPmqEXvYWg



I already got em, but that's a nice video! Your voice is cute! I wish I had that amiibo, the boots are all I need now...


----------

